# parking in Elizabethtown Pa.



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2017)

I will be traveling on a Fri. morn to Phil. in June, we want to long term park in the overflow area, does anyone know how early this lot fills up? Thanks in advance!


----------



## benale (Jan 2, 2017)

You park at the rear of the station. You can t park in the main lot if you will be gone overnight. The lot rarely fills up,so you should be OK. and it's free.


----------



## lyn (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks! Really appreciate the info.


----------



## Curious traveler (Oct 9, 2017)

I am not familiar with the Elizabethtown station. Is long term parking clearly marked?


----------



## benale (Oct 9, 2017)

Yes. You go to the back lot Signs are clearly posted

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## Stumble (Nov 5, 2017)

Will long-term parking be an issue on Thanksgiving? Hoping to travel into the city.


----------



## Acela150 (Nov 5, 2017)

Stumble said:


> Will long-term parking be an issue on Thanksgiving? Hoping to travel into the city.


On thanksgiving day it's possible.


----------

